# Kotlin on FreeBSD?



## sgeos (Dec 12, 2016)

Has anyone managed to build a Kotlin hello world on FreeBSD with kotlinc?  If so, did you really use SDKMAN! to install it, or is there a better way?


----------



## graeme (Sep 7, 2018)

I realise this is a very old post, but other people might come looking. Use the bash shell.
Install command line Kotlin compiler using sdkman. Include the ~/sdk/path ... /to kotlinc in your PATH (.shrc). Test you have this path correct with kotlinc -version. Ensure java is installed and working. If you get permissions errors, chmod 755 the kotlinc bin. Enjoy.


----------

